# Pleading the 5th



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

A little 9 footer


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

Is that a Bull Shark?


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

Ghostrider said:


> Is that a Bull Shark?


Going with Finetooth


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

9 feet? How big of a sinker is that? Must be the picture.


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

Shanep
The largest finetooth on record is six feet...that is not a finetooth...a little help out there...?


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

As pods noted the 4 lb sinker. Other pictures of same fish on FPT "on the hill".. 9ft? not the first fish to grow!!  glenn


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

FPT guys saying it's a Dusky. Looking at other Dusky ID pics, probably is


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

pods said:


> 9 feet? How big of a sinker is that? Must be the picture.


Looks to me to be a standard 4 foot Biter Shark

If you look at the incoming wavelet as well as the sinker laying against the Shark, this sucker is no nine footer


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

I think Kraus got us all! title "pleading the 5th" --- glenn


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Garboman said:


> Looks to me to be a standard 4 foot Biter Shark
> 
> If you look at the incoming wavelet as well as the sinker laying against the Shark, this sucker is no nine footer


If that is a 9' Dusky where's the tail rope? Looks to be about a 4-5' Finetooth.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I believe that to be a "silky" shark. I haven't caught one in years but we used to catch them at Jennettes back when it was a fishing pier. The dorsal and pectorals look a bit long and pointed for a dusky but it could be one. Pods could be right as the long gill slits look like a finetooth. Need more pictures to tell for sure!


----------



## Hatterasurf (Jun 28, 2015)

It's just under six feet.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Pretty shark nonetheless.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

gshivar said:


> I think Kraus got us all! title "pleading the 5th" --- glenn


Soon, we'll be "drinking the fifth" . . . LOL !!!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

finetooth


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

porbeagle


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like finetooth to me, but agree with the others. ( http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/sfa/hms/species/sharks/rec_shark_id_placard.pdf ). And a big one at that, great fish and congrats! Thanks for the shark porn :beer: 
Tight lines moose


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice fish kraus! Bet it was a fun catch!

R/D


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Zero idea what kind of shark that is, but do not use the sinker for size perspective. 
That sinker is hanging mid-air between the shark and the photographer, so it looks huge (in perspective) against the shark behind it. The line is coming from the corner of the shark's mouth up on a diagonal towards the upper left corner of the pic, to the tip of the rod which is out of the picture, and the sinker is hanging off of that line.
Looks to me like the camera/phone autofocused on the sinker and not the shark behind it, which is why the sinker is in slightly sharper focus than the shark.
TjB


----------

